# What colour is my new mouse?



## Cleggat (Dec 4, 2013)

I got my second mouse today, named Aurora. I was just wondering what she would be classed as? She has little patches of tan behind her ears and on her stomach.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

id say satin dove, I cant realy see her belly to see if she is a tan as well. is her whole belly a tan colour or the same colour as the top?


----------



## Tally (Nov 27, 2013)

Is she piebald? looks like she has some whit spots on her body. Seams more than only a light effekt of the satin.
(bdw is she a long hair? hair looks longer than normal to my newbie eyes ^^)


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Her fur looks like shes's not in good condition.


----------



## Cleggat (Dec 4, 2013)

Her belly only has small tan patches so she's not an actual tan. She is more brown than dove in person, I'll need to get a picture of her next to my dove tan doe. Her coat seems to be a light golden mousy brown with white and little tan patches.

Why does her fur look like she's not in good condition? As previously mentioned I only got her yesterday.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

The tan patches what colour is breaking them up, white or the top colour?

If she is more browney then grey she could be champain


----------



## BlackSelf (Apr 15, 2014)

I'd say Cham


----------



## Love'demMeeces (Mar 26, 2014)

:love :love1 I'm not a breeder so I don't have "variety" knowledge, but OMG I love this little girl! She's gorgeous. I love long-haired meeces especially when their coloring looks so unique.


----------



## Cleggat (Dec 4, 2013)

Sorry for not replying I've been really busy. A breeder ID'ed her as a pied cham satin although on her underside she only has random small tan patches with her white. I also got two new girls (mice are very addictive!) Not sure on their colour as I get conflicting opinions on if they're fawn or recessive yellow.


----------



## Cleggat (Dec 4, 2013)

And heres a better pic for judging Arya


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd call her pied satin champagne. The belly, while being pied, is still called tan. I like this kind of thing. Nice pix! The patches behind the ears are typical with tanned meeces.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

I love those pictures. You should put out a book with those shots. :gwavec


----------

